# April LM Prompt Voting



## velo (Mar 24, 2020)

Poll will run until 30MAR.  You must choose, choose wisely.


----------



## SueC (Mar 27, 2020)

Voted!


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 27, 2020)

I've placed my vote have you?


----------



## Mish (Mar 30, 2020)

Voted


----------



## Ibb (Mar 31, 2020)

I voted for Alien Visit and Alien Visit it is!

*commences scribbling*


----------

